# Synchro carnet d'adresses / contacts gmail



## Zoidberg (11 Février 2010)

Hello,
J'ai un souci plutôt énervant 
je souhaiterai synchroniser les contacts de mon carnet d'adresses avec ceux de mon compte gmail.
J'ai donc entré les infos de connexion à mon compte gmail dans les paramètres du carnet d'adresse, ça va bien lire et écrire, seulement il me fait absolument n'importe quoi dans la synchro.
A savoir que par exemple si je vide mon carnet d'adresses sur gmail et que je remet un truc propre sur le mac, lors de la première synchro ça se passe bien, tout part sur gmail, seulement a la seconde synchro, sans rien toucher entre les deux, il me rajoute plein de contacts déjà existants et en modifie un paquet d'autres.
aurais-je loupe quelque chose ou bien il y a un souci de synchro entre les deux?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Zoidberg (15 Février 2010)

Personne n'utilise cette fonctionnalite?
help please 
Merci.


----------



## julienbur (15 Février 2010)

Salut,

j'utilise cette fonctionalité depuis....10 mn !
Autant dire que je n'ai pas de réponse à te donner.
En fait je profite de ce post pour savoir si sous gmail tu retrouve tes groupes avec tes contact tout bien ranger comme sur le mac? Car en ce qui me concerne ce n(est pas le cas tout est mi en vrac!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2010)

vous z'etes loin d'etre les seuls

je parle uniquement de mac
julienbur etant lui, selon ses propres infos, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 officiellement en windows XP

exemples
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=31d7e1c1618de874&hl=en
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=639fb4ac10159073&hl=en

etc etc


----------



## Zoidberg (16 Février 2010)

Merci, c'est quand meme nul de la part d'Apple de proposer ce semblant de synchro qui, a tout les coups, doit marcher a la perfection avec mobileme 
Pour le moment j'ai exporte mes contacts vers un fichier vcard et je les ai importe dans google contacts, mais la synchro me demande derriere de modifier plein de contacts sur le mac, au final je l'ai desactivé. Vraiment inutile cette fonctionnalite de synchro!
pour te repondre julienbur je n'ai pas de groupe donc je ne sais pas, mais l'import via vcard a eu un autre avantage, mes contacts sont tries par nom de famille et pas au pif comme quand je fais la synchro...

En fait j'ai exactement le souci decrit ici par plusieurs gars, et vu la pseudo solution qu'ils donnent ca va pas trop etre possible a corriger. http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10653197&#10653197


----------



## Zoidberg (1 Mai 2010)

Je remonte un peu ce vieux sujet juste pour signaler que ça semble enfin fonctionner correctement (je sais pas si c'est la 10.6.3 qui a corrigé ça).
La procedure que j'ai suivi, si ça peut servir à d'autres:

Pour commencer j'ai fait une archive du carnet d'adresses Mac pour sauvegarde au cas ou.
J'ai ensuite exporté tous mes contacts du carnet d'adresses Mac vers un fichier vcard, puis j'ai supprimé tous les contacts du Mac.
Ensuite sur gmail j'ai vidé le carnet d'adresses (sauvegardez-le si besoin) puis j'ai fais un import en lui donnant le fichier vcard venant du Mac.
Plus qu'à remettre la synchro et ça semble bien tenir dans les deux sens (j'ai fait pas mal de tests et pas de souci pour le moment), j'ai juste du "jouer" avec les noms/prénoms sur le Mac (pour ma part je trie les contacts par nom) parce qu'à l'arrivée sur le Mac les champs nom et prénom sont inversés (sur gmail il n'y a qu'un seul champs pour nom & prénom), pour cela il suffit de faire "ré-ordonner par le prénom" (qui est maintenant le nom, vous suivez? 
Voila, en tout ça c'est une bonne chose de faite!

Pour tester au début sans rien casser je me suis créé un nouveau compte sur le mac et sur gmail puis j'ai bossé avec un export de mon carnet d'adresses, comme ça on ne casse rien.


----------



## Zoidberg (5 Mai 2010)

Tiens, je viens de voir que la synchro des dates de naissance ne semblait pas fonctionner...
le reste (de ce que j'utilise comme champs) a l'air OK pour le moment.


----------



## james123612 (6 Mai 2010)

Gmail is one of the mail service which keep your data save even after delete from your mail box.I really like this and i prefer to use it as more as i can.Its really nice and good service.


----------



## Capoblanco (5 Janvier 2012)

Je relance ce sujet, car je constate que mes contacts Google ne se synchronisent pas correctement avec Carnet d'Adresses de mon Mac.
Pour des raisons obscures, une partie des fiches sont importées dans le Mac et pas d'autres, voir des parties de fiches sont importées et pas d'autres.
J'utilise un téléphone HTC et je tiens beaucoup à continuer à travailler avec Gmail.

Pensez-vous qu'ils existent des solutions?


----------



## Bambouille (5 Janvier 2012)

Sous quel OSX es-tu ?
Pour ma part, sous Lion, pas de soucis de synchro entre mon carnet d'adresse et mon tel androïd via Gmail.


----------

